
Fandango Buys Flixster and Rotten Tomatoes - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/17/fandango-buys-flixster-rotten-tomatoes/
======
vermontdevil
This absolutely sucks.

From a previous HN posting about the reliability of Fandango reviews:

[http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/fandango-movies-
ratings/](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/fandango-movies-ratings/)

